# Paph Delenatii cupped/ curled leaves



## Rhouse (Aug 25, 2022)

I’m just getting back into Paphs after 40 years. I just received these 3 Delenatiis and see that the leaves are curled/ cupped. Is this normal for this species? Most of the pictures I see don’t show this. All assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 25, 2022)

They all look perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 25, 2022)

Except for some bruising from being bent and some mechanical damage they look normal to me.


----------



## eds (Aug 25, 2022)

If they're newly acquired then they may have been growing close to their neighbours in the nursery so that the leaves couldn't grow down to where they wanted to as they were butted up against their neighbours' leaves doing the same.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 26, 2022)

perfectly healthy


----------



## Rhouse (Aug 26, 2022)

Thank you so very much for the feedback. I kept going back in my mind to plant physiology classes. We discussed similar issues being caused by something- deficiency, toxicity, or growth stimulants. That was 40 some years ago so memory’s aren’t that great. These are brand new acquisitions. There appears to be quite a bit of salt accumulation on the bottom of the pots and medium looks like it starting to break down. As soon as the acclimated off to new pots and media. Thanks again everyone.


----------

